# Cryptocoryne - How hardy ? (blog)



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Another update to Greenstouch Blog. Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia / Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia + limited conditions = healthy growth ???

Text + Pictures --> Cryptocoryne - How hardy ?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Great blog Jay!Looks like we will have a small Crypt Nuts get together at the Plantfest.
Cheers 
Bhushan


----------

